# Some help needed please! (1st post on here)



## runhamni (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'm brand new here and not really had a good look around the forums so apologies if this topic is repeated elsewhere.

First a bit about where I'm at, I've always been quite sporty (Football, Cricket and general cardio) and been working out weight training wise from about a year ago. Once lacked a bit of motivation at a small gym near to my school so moved to a double-the-price nearby branch of Virgin Active which I enjoyed at first but they've recently tried to tuck me up on a long contract now I'm 18 so I've managed to wriggle out of that one and I've decided I'm not really a gym person so gonna try working out from home again (done this for a while before and it's the only time I've built real muscle) I've got a second hand multi-gym with bench press, chest fly and pulldown bar as well as a general bench for bench press etc with a barbell and dumbells but they're these ones out of argos with the spinlock and you have to adjust them all the time to change weight which I find annoying! So I'm looking for a cheap (2nd hand is fine) set of fixed DB's (got 10kg and require up to 20kg max so 12, 14, 16, 18) but where can I get some cheaply?!

Also any advice anyone can give on supps or training for me would be very helpful

Thanks very much!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome mate. Think your best bet is to get the ones with spinlocks and adjust yourself. Can always have a look on ebay ofc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome .

join a gym .

look in the diet section .

and check out a site called stronglifts learn the basics then grow


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> welcome .
> 
> join a gym .
> 
> ...


+1

Lots of info on here to get you started and steer you away from bro-science.

And welcome!


----------



## runhamni (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers for the replies, I might join a gym when I've got a bit more cash together but I can't afford it right now.. I think I'll start from home (got a treadmill here too) with cardio and start bulking then build it up and join a really good iron pumping gym I know of in the new year.. and Ewen thanks for the link


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> welcome .
> 
> join a gym .
> 
> ...


welcome, this^^^


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome and do as Ewen said


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

You can get a gym membership for £25/month in most towns, doesn't need to be anything spesh. Pure Gym is £16.99/month if you have one local.

It'l cost that and more a year getting decent home setup.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you wanting to build size mate ?

Oh and bonjourno...


----------

